# Obama and Pot



## budz420 (Mar 31, 2008)

YouTube - Senator Barack Obama on Medical Marijuana--Aug. 21, 2007

YouTube - Barack Obama "I inhaled frequently" "That was the point"


I like this guy


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 31, 2008)

i'd like him too if he werent a politician


----------



## budz420 (Apr 1, 2008)

tickitickitembo said:


> i'd like him too if he weren't a politician


I figure they are all douche-bags, so I might as well support the douche-bag who says pot laws are ridiculous


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 1, 2008)

it looked like obama was trying to redefine "decriminalize" and use that new description as the national standard but then all his politician buddies (WASPS) were like, nah man, keep it clean, nothing risky. Oh well... he had the ball rolling in the right direction for a bit there.

There's a cool vid of the Govinator smokin refer on some show - youtube


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 1, 2008)

budz420 said:


> YouTube - Senator Barack Obama on Medical Marijuana--Aug. 21, 2007
> 
> YouTube - Barack Obama "I inhaled frequently" "That was the point"
> 
> ...


DUDE are u serious? Cant you tell hes lieing?? Look how long it took him to respond to the question. Even when he said he would end it he didnt look like he really meant it. hes all for the votes. he doesnt care about that shit


----------



## budz420 (Apr 2, 2008)

And your a Ron Paul Fan. The guy is fuckin psyco. And a racist.


----------



## WWgrower (Apr 2, 2008)

At least he is addressing the issue. Try that with anyone else (Who has a shot at winning the pres. election) and see the answer. For years the question has been laughed at and rolling of the eyes. Ron Paul is not going anywhere but Obama is! I'll vote for anyone who addresses the question positively!


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 2, 2008)

budz420 said:


> And your a Ron Paul Fan. The guy is fuckin psyco. And a racist.


LMAO! Ur kidding right? 
I hope so, Ron paul..Psyco?? lol


----------



## kittybitches (Apr 2, 2008)

i believe its a shame that men like ron paul cant make a difference because they are branded as being radical for having a firm set of beliefs. a strict constitutionalist seems to be the only one of all the candidates to want to actually legalize weed. not decriminalize. i dont believe in decriminalizing weed, but instead, it should be legal to grow on the side of the highways.


----------



## Trey57 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was all for voting for Obama when he was saying all that about decriminalizing. Then not even a week later he flip-flops and denies he said any of that, he says "it was taken out of context". Another Fucking flip flopper. How the hell can you make a reasonable decision on who to vote for when they constantly change their stand on issues....Fuck em, I'll stay home and smoke on election day. 
</IMG>


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 3, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> I was all for voting for Obama when he was saying all that about decriminalizing. Then not even a week later he flip-flops and denies he said any of that, he says "it was taken out of context". Another Fucking flip flopper. How the hell can you make a reasonable decision on who to vote for when they constantly change their stand on issues....Fuck em, I'll stay home and smoke on election day.
> </IMG>


 

Well Start Looking up Ron Paul on youtube.. hes REALLY IS the ONLY Person who hasnt flipped any of his shit and has been saying the same shit since the beginning of the election.


----------



## BIGGDARK (Apr 3, 2008)

well they all say their gonna do this gonna do that [email protected] the end it's all a bunch oh bull s%*?


----------



## UshUsh (Apr 4, 2008)

If he were to legalize, it would just give another reason for some high strung red neck to shoot him, which to me already seems inevitable.


----------



## tickitickitembo (Apr 4, 2008)

obama wants to take our guns away though. the more i have been researching obama the more i realize what a fake he is. he says he's the "modern politician".. bullshit.. he's just now about to get caught up in his own lies.


----------



## UshUsh (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah it seems this is the way it's going for him. In addition to what I previously said, is it that far fetched that he'll be shot? I really don't think America is ready for a Black President yet. It's not been a half century since the fucking Black Civil Rights period. On the flipside however, Hillary is a fucking idiot aswell, lucky I don't live in America


----------



## hopper of grass (Apr 7, 2008)

Up in Canada we hear all the U.S. bs, This has to be the largest puppet show in last 5 elections that I can remember. The Democratic Party has struck a new low testing the waters in this method of pitting a black man against a white woman. They are pushing the limits and exploiting what the American general population will tolerate. 9/11 changed the world, they shot down a passenger jet, made the people into hero's, promoted the Governor to a new position (Homeland Security) and today the average American will support the shooting down or killing of a few to save a thousand. 
Can they put a Woman in power or can we put a black man in the seat?

Regardless the powerheads are the puppet masters and will continue to pull the strings of the people. In most Holy text they refer to the people as sheep, has anything really changed?


----------



## WWgrower (Apr 7, 2008)

That certainly is news to me. It is still on his Obama web site and I and everyone I know haven't heard any retract on his comment. It's funny also because a couple of week later he was asked if he tried pot and if so did he inhale? He laughed and said he had used pot and cocaine in college. He was asked again if he did inhale and he laughed and replied "yeah I inhaled isn't that the point. I loved that comment! So if you can direct me to a new link on his retraction I would appreciate it. For now Iam for obama. In closing I will say again think about it. You think McCain or Hilary are ever going to consider it. If so I wish i was smoking what you are!


----------



## WWgrower (Apr 7, 2008)

One more thing if this is a policy statement on a web site how are you going to retract it?


----------



## Trey57 (Apr 8, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> That certainly is news to me. It is still on his Obama web site and I and everyone I know haven't heard any retract on his comment. It's funny also because a couple of week later he was asked if he tried pot and if so did he inhale? He laughed and said he had used pot and cocaine in college. He was asked again if he did inhale and he laughed and replied "yeah I inhaled isn't that the point. I loved that comment! So if you can direct me to a new link on his retraction I would appreciate it. For now Iam for obama. In closing I will say again think about it. You think McCain or Hilary are ever going to consider it. If so I wish i was smoking what you are!


Here you go buddy. All the ugly truth you'll ever need....

Obama Withdraws Support for Marijuana Decriminalization - TalkLeft: The Politics Of Crime
UNDERNEWS: OBAMA'S MANY VIEWS ON MARIJUANA

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but there it is...
Keep Hoping and smokin...cause that's all you can do.


----------



## WWgrower (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Trey57. It is a depressing day. I don't blame you or anyone it is just so hard watching all the candidates turn there backs and for so stinking long. It's funny also because I live in New York (no not the city but the state) we voted in the right for medical marijuana and the govenor said he would prosecute anyone having possesion of pot. And yet you'll see these Ahole out having drinks and smoking cigrettes and cigars and think because there legal there better for you than pot. I just would like to move to Amsterdam.Been fighting this fight for so long. Iam a medical marijuana user with a true need for it.


----------



## WWgrower (Apr 8, 2008)

be careful how you read this quote - -he was unclear about the Oregon initiative - read 
Barack Obama Speaking About Medical Marijuana, from the Medford, OR Mail-Tribune, March 23, 2008


----------



## Trey57 (Apr 8, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> be careful how you read this quote - -he was unclear about the Oregon initiative - read
> Barack Obama Speaking About Medical Marijuana, from the Medford, OR Mail-Tribune, March 23, 2008


 
Once again it sounds good, but for how long will it stay that way is always the story. I'm not trying to take anything away from Obama. He's just doing what you gotta do to win elections in certain states. Theres probably always goin to be "Another side to the story" with any presidential canidate. That's why I say fuck the govt.If they are gonna say I'm a criminal for using my medicine they can shove it. Just my opinion.


----------



## lets go talk politics (Apr 10, 2008)

unfortunantly its not just up to obama even thou hes for marijuana he will have to write a bill and have it go throught the other asshole poloticians of congress


----------



## pillowpants (Apr 14, 2008)

i say fuck obama. not being racist but he is pro-black. nothing but black funded activites are going to be taking place. were all american here why do some need more funding than others? just because of skin. he is on the bullshit when he says he is decriminilizing.

I myself am a fan of Ron Paul. But he doesn't get enough news coverage as the african american and the dumb ass cunt do.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

I believe Ron Paul has already dropped out of the race. Ron Paul rocks! You know why he doesn't get any media coverage? Because the media tries to tell us who is going to be president. Think about it, they only have been covering Obama, Clinton, and McCain from the get go. They definitely won't show anything on Ron Paul because he is marijuana advocate.


----------



## vapor85 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm sick of democrats and republicans. Ron Paul would be a great alternative....although I think he ran as a republican but he really isn't one of them.


----------



## ReggaeBoy0420 (May 21, 2008)

is he gunna legalize our sweet mary jane??? =]


----------



## Helva (May 21, 2008)

i think hes going to try


----------



## LowRider82 (May 24, 2008)

budz420 said:


> And your a Ron Paul Fan. The guy is fuckin psyco. And a racist.


how is he a racist, you talking about when he made the comment about the Civil War? if so, Slavery was only a by product of the war. its not what the war was fought over. the war was to keep the States (Union) together


----------



## LowRider82 (May 24, 2008)

*


ReggaeBoy0420 said:



is he gunna legalize our sweet mary jane??? =]

Click to expand...


RON PAUL - MOST DEFINITELY. He's sponsoring bill HR 5843 (decriminalizes on a federal level up to 3 1/2 Oz's) state law would dictate marijuana laws not the federal gov. and He INTRODUCED bill HR 5842 which would make it legal for dispensaries to dispense marijuana without fear of being raided and pharmacies where state laws allow of course.* *

OBAMA - No one knows for sure as you read he flip flops so much. he's the new Kerry.* *

CLINTON - More than likely not as there's a you-tube video while she was on campaign sometime last year i believe where she said there should be more studies on it. yea its only been used for 10,000 plus yrs and we need more studies.*


----------



## WWgrower (May 26, 2008)

Low rider you must be making a joke right?? Ron Paul's campaign came to a uneventfull conclusion. His campaign was very flawed, His idea's would never work and would be extremely detremental to a healthy economy. I like what he said about pot but everything else was a little loopey. As the race stands now I can only go with Obama or Bam Bam as I call him. No the president cannot change the laws alone but if the guy at the top does not go for any kind of decriminalization then no one else in his administration will either! He has said on more than one occasion he is for reform on the current laws concerning pot.He also has said he is for Medical marijiuana. Thats all i need to know.


----------



## LowRider82 (May 29, 2008)

grower i will admit Ron Paul had some ideas but he wanted us to be a country in our own country and not dictate other countries. If you do research on the US policies we bully other countries to do what we want. he was going to put a stop to that so we could be a country once again. we were a isolationist country once. but the first war changed that and it forever changed our ways which by the way we were very prosperous. then we began policing other countries. the man thinks outside the box and isn't scared to speak the truth unlike these other idiots. however since Obama and Cain head look like there going to be running together I'm like you voting for him. however if i have an option to do a write in then Ron Paul is on the ballot again


----------



## stickyicky77 (May 29, 2008)

The President is not the one who can really change the laws. It is Congress that makes and changes the laws. The laws will never change as long as we have a bunch of clowns in Congress.


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 2, 2008)

Ron Paul had a lot more wacky idea's than that you need to do a little research and maybe crack a history book. We have never been a isolationistic society. There never has been a country so big as ours, that has done so much and asked so little. we may not like it but we try to help and most of the times we get punched in the face. France comes to mind first.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> Ron Paul had a lot more wacky idea's than that you need to do a little research and maybe crack a history book. We have never been a isolationistic society. There never has been a country so big as ours, that has done so much and asked so little. we may not like it but we try to help and most of the times we get punched in the face. France comes to mind first.


 Really...? So.. we didn't start out as isolationists?

If you take the time to research RP you'll find that he is actually quite knowledgeable about the economy, and that's what is hurting most for us all right now.


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh and by the way, yes congress and the house of reps do make the laws. But if you have a president that opposes your screwed to begin with. It's all about trying to put the right amount of people in who share our ideas. Then they slowly move to where we would like them to.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

Honestly, the biggest detriment to American politics is the corporate-sized lobby. Not just corporate lobby, but the HUGE lobbies like the AARP, NRA, and lawyer's associations and insurance conglomerations. Until we get a handle on that, we will never change direction.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jun 2, 2008)

We need our own lobbyist. That's the only way anything gets done in Washington. Just look at Walmart.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> Oh and by the way, yes congress and the house of reps do make the laws. But if you have a president that opposes your screwed to begin with. It's all about trying to put the right amount of people in who share our ideas. Then they slowly move to where we would like them to.


I forgot to mention that any presidential veto can be overridden. It requires a 2/3 majority vote.

With regard to lobbies, I think that this is a case where better and stricter guidelines are needed, much in the same way that if one wishes to donate to a political candidate you must essentially declare that you are not doing so as or on behalf of a corporation. That's what PACs are for.


----------



## BCnative (Jun 4, 2008)

DUUUDE! that looks like hes like got an earpiece or sumthin an someones tellin him wat to say!


----------



## oGipRotRe (Jun 5, 2008)

Ron Paul is great, Kucinich & Gravel are good too. Too bad Kucinich dropped out and Mike Gravel is going 3rd party while. I'd take Obama over McCain any day but don't really want either one of them. Would have been awesome if Ron Paul got the GOP nomination!


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jun 7, 2008)

The day I let marijuana influence my choice on presidents is the day I kill myself.
People who base their presidential choice on something to trivial make me fuckin' sick.


----------



## mitttttch (Jun 7, 2008)

> The day I let marijuana influence my choice on presidents is the day I kill myself. People who base their presidential choice on something to trivial make me fuckin' sick.


You dont belong in this forum.


----------



## Trey57 (Jun 8, 2008)

loveformetal1 said:


> The day I let marijuana influence my choice on presidents is the day I kill myself.
> People who base their presidential choice on something to trivial make me fuckin' sick.


 
Yeah ok , I guess We should pay real close attention to all their other political stances and promises then.... It's not like any presidential nomine ever fucking flip flopped about their stands on issues.... We can't believe anything these assholes say..... They will say whatever the state they are running in at the time wants them to say. They could sound like the fucking mesiah before elected but after they get elected they are just a fucking puppet of the govt. 

Plain and simple.... Any issue they agree with you on, they will spit on that issue once they get their presidentcy. It sucks but its true. The president is just the front man to our stupid fucked up Govt... If the govt in whole doesn't want the change, Veto Veto Veto..
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## ChristianConservative (Jun 16, 2008)

The President can veto, but the veto can be over ridden, so it's a balancing act. On the other hand, it's too easy to just sit around and cry about the law; how many people are actually contacting their elected officials, regularly, frequently, and politely? The bottom line is that Federal law in the U.S. is made by 435 Congressmen and Congresswomen, 100 Senators, and 1 President. Any law of the land can be changed by a majority of Congresspersons (218 ), Senators (51), and the President (1). House Boll 5843 and 5842 are both in front of the Congress for consideration; are you prepared to spend five minutes a day to encourage your Congressperson, Senators, and President vote for the changes you want? You don&#8217;t have to travel or organize a rally or spend much money (just a few bucks for stamps). What it&#8217;s going to take is a steady stream of letters to your Congressperson, your two Senators, and the President. Here&#8217;s a template for a friendly, supportive letter to your Congressperson, Senator, State Representative, etc. This is the kind of letter that will get their attention, because we&#8217;re coming across as the friendly, tax-paying citizens that we are. Letters that are rude or too stoney aren&#8217;t going to have nearly the impact that a friendly, supportive approach will get (So let&#8217;s steer clear of the &#8220;Dear Dude, we all have, like, the inalienable right to, you know, do whatever&#8230;&#8221; approach). Something like the following is a good start:
1) Go to https://forms.house.gov/wyr/welcome.shtml to get the name and address of your Congressperson. This will take less than a minute. Do it now and you&#8217;ll have it out of the way. 
2) Write the letter. You can make it look like the one below or any way you like; this is just a sample. Spend at least five minutes on it, check the spelling, and read it out loud to yourself to see if it makes sense. (Do this while your in a sensible frame of mind,). You don&#8217;t have to be a great writer; just stick to the point and keep it short, i.e, not more than one page.
3) Find friend to write a letter, too. Share this material with him or her at your next get together.
4) Repeat the process at least once a week. Make it your personal mission to do two things: Get a letter like this into the hands of your Congressperson, each Senator, and the President, every month (that&#8217;s four letters a month), and get some friends to do the same. It only takes a dozen letters to create the impression of a public mandate; an elected official getting a dozen letters a week will really feel the public presence.

Here&#8217;s the sample letter. 

Your Name
Your Address 
Your City State and ZIP

January 99, 2008 

The Honorable <Name of Congressperson / Senator / etc. > 
Address (get the right address from https://forms.house.gov/wyr/welcome.shtml ) 



Dear Congressman/Congresswoman/Senator <LastName >:

I am writing to ask you to <whatever it is you want him or her to do>.

Thanks for your time, and keep up the great work!

Sincerely, 


<Your Name>
*
*
***Remember: The Prohibitionists say marijuana leads to lack of motivation. Is it true, or will a few interested folks take this on and actually get this process moving?***


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yes, my representative (Dan Lungren) is familiar with Mrs. Seamaiden (I am a constituent, so I use my real name when I correspond with him). On one hand, I appreciate that his answers and rebuttals seem to actually be thought out beforehand instead of some form letter (like what I get back from Feinstein). On the other hand, he is IMMOVABLE in his stance, and nothing I have presented him with makes an impact. He rebuts every study and every bit of scientific evidence with his own. And then he goes on to say that this is what the voters want, despite what the voters have actually voted on for our state.

It is maddening. And I keep wondering if I should find a good place up in the mountains for a hide-out.


----------



## ChristianConservative (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like you have a reasonable approach; do you have some similarly minded friends who would be willing to get together for a letter-writing session? If each of you wrote a letter to your congressperson and your two senators, and followed it up about every two weeks, that starts to make an impression. It's all about numbers with the politicians, so getting a couple of friends to each get a couple of friends and so on... It's just old-fasihoned grass-roots politics, the steady trickle of public opinion letters growing to a stream and then a torrent. The politician's greatest fear is loss of the next election, so it really is all about finding a way to show that there are lots of votes on the line; those letters DO make a difference, once they start coming in from enough people.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

I do have like-minded friends, but I am unsure as to how active they would be. It's certainly worth bringing up, though.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*if any person running for president came out for any marijuana related legislation they would lose...there are too many powerful groups against it.*
*when tennessee held medical marijuana hearings, it was the liquor lobby that was the strongest foe...there is a lobbiest that is refered to as the golden goose(guess why) and he works for the liquor companies...at the hearings there was anti-marijuana pamplets handed out...guess where they came from??*


----------



## ChristianConservative (Jun 16, 2008)

According to Sun Tzu, the best general wins without a fight, by convincing his opponent that the battle is already lost. I suspect 90% of the people who see the "write your elected officials" posts will decide not to write. They are already beaten, having surrendered their right to representative government. On the other hand, there will be a few who take up the pen and begin. The future will be in their debt.


----------



## Hiesman (Jun 16, 2008)

KindBud420 said:


> LMAO! Ur kidding right?
> I hope so, Ron paul..Psyco?? lol


quit riding ron pauls dick..


this guy is getting life support from ron pauls dick


----------



## De La Vega (Jun 30, 2008)

loveformetal1 said:


> The day I let marijuana influence my choice on presidents is the day I kill myself.
> People who base their presidential choice on something to trivial make me fuckin' sick.



I hope your playing, because you are so wrong.

Legalization of marijuana is just the tip of the iceberg of many major issues:

- One's freedom over one's own body
- The power of a few, controlling the rights of the majority
- Ignorance

etc....


----------



## Dabu (Jul 3, 2008)

*I'm upset over Obama becoming more centrist / conservative as the general election approaches. His campaign denies that Obama is for decriminalization of marijuana, as well as the whole "As president I will begin withdrawing troops within 60 days after I am in the white house." It will only get worse. He's gotta pander to the independents and the slight conservatives now.*


----------

